# Who is your hero/role model?



## Xitheon (Aug 24, 2022)

I currently absolutely adore and look up to the 12th Doctor Who (Peter Capaldi.) He's wise and witty and tough. His conviction to do the right thing and his willingness to learn about and question his own motives is admirable. He's an asshole almost all the time but honestly, watch this scene from his last episode and tell me you don't find it inspiring.






"Never be cruel, never be cowardly. And never ever eat pears! Remember, hate is always foolish, and love is always wise."

And for some bizarre reason I also aspire to be more like Blue from Jurassic World.

She's a simple animal but she's loyal and courageous.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Aug 24, 2022)

Going on the same theme as you, with fictional characters 

Natani, in Twokinds (who I named my sona after). Awesome character who in ways is similar to me, and has been a inspiration for me for almost as long as I have been in the fandom (about 7 years now, I think)

And also Inasa Yoarashi from My Hero Acadamia. An odd one, but he's kinda the embodiment of being outgoing and passionate, both things I'm not much of but wish I were, and work towards being.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 24, 2022)

Honestly Spock has always been a huge role model for me. I watched all of the classic Star Trek as a child and I have always tried to emulate his logical and rational approach to things. 

Starflight in the Wings of Fire books is also a very relatable character for me. I would say he might be the first fictional character I truly related to.

Not fictional but Emperor Constantine XI of the Byzantine Empire is a big rolemodel to me.


----------



## Delv (Aug 24, 2022)

Dante from DMC
Also the Ragna The Bloodedge...
....
I also like Leo from VGcats


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 25, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Going on the same theme as you, with fictional characters
> 
> Natani, in Twokinds (who I named my sona after). Awesome character who in ways is similar to me, and has been a inspiration for me for almost as long as I have been in the fandom (about 7 years now, I think)
> 
> And also Inasa Yoarashi from My Hero Acadamia. An odd one, but he's kinda the embodiment of being outgoing and passionate, both things I'm not much of but wish I were, and work towards being.



I should have mentioned her, but my non fictional hero is Temple Grandin. She's an autistic professor of animal psychology and behavior. She's extraordinary and works to improve the conditions that farm animals are kept in, and ensure they are killed humanely and without pain or fear.


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Aug 31, 2022)

The guy at my local gas station. 
He says his only goal in life is to die from sifilis at the age of 69. 
Shine on you crazy diamond.


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Aug 31, 2022)

flamingo
rblx youtuber
hes rlly funny 
and outside of your hes rlly nice
one of the most genuine youtubers
gives small life messages in his video randomly to be nice
literally gave someone who got scammed 100 dollars
helped someone who got in a car crash
literal rblx legend


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 3, 2022)

Hercules, from Disney


----------



## Mambi (Sep 3, 2022)

Gomez Addams.

The bravery to be true to yourself no matter who you are, the freedom to love passionately and truly, to laugh and enjoy life to it's fullest however you wish as long as it harms none in the end, and the value of family and forgiveness above all. He was always a true spirit who cares for his home and his love above all...placing material things of no value at all regardless of his mysterious riches, and would give anything up for his passions if required without hesitation.


----------



## Zehlua (Sep 5, 2022)

Captain Amelia from Treasure Planet

Mister Rodgers


----------



## Fripp (Oct 29, 2022)

Robert Fripp the guitarist for King Crimson


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 29, 2022)

Robin Williams fr


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 29, 2022)

My first fiance, Sandi, though it never worked.
"A, don't ever be ashamed for who you are.  Don't let everyone else make you something you're not or tell you you're wrong, unlovable, or weak. And if you ever feel at rock bottom, just say, "Everyone wants a vagina.'"


----------



## Borophagus Sarcophagus (Oct 29, 2022)

Everyone wants a vagina.

It’s not working. How long does it take?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 29, 2022)

I don't know.  We're talking back at DADT era.  

If I had to updaye it, maybe just having a female friend works?   This is also the same woman who bought me pleather for Halloween as a joke.  

As far as I know, everyone could use alcohol, coffee, and drugs.


----------



## Borophagus Sarcophagus (Oct 29, 2022)

8 peanut butter cups deep, I’m starting to feel better


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 29, 2022)

Food in general lately


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 29, 2022)

Fine.  Then we can officially nominate H.B. Reese as a Furry hero of the moment for the peanut butter cups.


----------



## Borophagus Sarcophagus (Oct 29, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Fine.  Then we can officially nominate H.B. Reese as a Furry hero of the moment for the peanut butter cups.



Yeah, but now my belly hurts.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 29, 2022)

It's not commitment till you eat the entire bag in one go


----------



## Borophagus Sarcophagus (Oct 29, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> It's not commitment till you eat the entire bag in one go



It’s a big bag. 26 cups.


----------

